# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  مناظرة جديدة على قناة صفا للشيخ عدنان عرعور

## أبو عمر الجداوي

بدأت اليوم السبت 1/9/1430هـ على قناة صفا مناظرة علمية على قناة صفا بين فضيلة الشيخ عدنان عرعور حفظه الله تعالى وبين أحد الروافض من مصر، والذي يميز هذه المناظرة حضور الرافضة لأول مرة على ما أعلم على قناة صفا، وقد شاهدت آخر سبع دقائق من المناظرة والتي ظهر فيها تهرب الرافضي من الإجابة على الأسئلة التي وجهت له، وقد تكلم الشيخ عدنان حفظه الله بكلام جميل غير أن الوقت لم يسعفه، وغداً تتمة اللقاء إن شاء الله تعالى ((في تمام الساعة العاشرة مساءً على قناة صفا))

----------


## أحمد الشهري

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
بارك الله فيك وفي الشيخ عدنان 
سأتابعه بدءا من اليوم

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

أما عن مناظرة اليوم الأحد 2/9/1430هـ فقد كانت من أسخن المناظرات التي رأيتها، في الحقيقة لقد تم حشر المناظر الشيعي في زاوية ضيقة جداً جداً جداً من قِبَل الشيخ الفاضل عدنان عرعور ومن قبل المتصلين الأذكياء من أهل السنة، ولكن الشيعي مكابر (( إذا لم تستح فاصنع ماشئت)) أسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك في عمر الشيخ عدنان فهو نعم من يمثل أهل السنة في المناظرات ضد الروافض.
ولا أدري هل ستستمر المناظرة في الأيام القادمة أم لا لأن الرافضي استغل فرصة كثرة الاتصالات الموجهة ضده من أهل السنة وادَّعى أن الحلقة تفتقد للحياد، وقال أن هذه الحلقة هي آخر حلقة يشارك بها، وإن كنت لا أشك أبداً أن السبب الرئيسي في ذلك كثرة الصفعات التي تلقَّاها من أسود السنة الأفاضل، ولكم أن تتخيلوا عدم استطاعته الإجابة على سؤال واحد كُرر عليه أكثر من عشرة مرات طيلة الحلقة مما أداه إلى فقدان أعصابه وشتم الشيخ عدنان واتِّهامه بالكذب والتدليس، وما أجمل هدوء الشيخ عدنان وكلامه العلمي الرصين، وما أجمل أدب أهل السنة في اتصالاتهم ومحاوراتهم.

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

وللتصحيح

موعد المناظرة: تمام الساعة 11 مساءً

----------


## أبو إسحاق السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألا يمكننا الحصول عليها مسجلة ؟

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

الحلقة الأولى هنــا

الحلقة الثانية هنــا

الحلقة الثالثة هنــا

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=128013
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 1 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 22-08-09*  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مهع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 22 / 08 / 09
02 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الاولى
الموضوع : تحريف القرآن

الجودة الممتازة
الجودة المتوسطة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=128178
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 2 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 23-08-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مهع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 23 / 08 / 09
02 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الثانية
الموضوع : تحريف القرآن

الجودة الممتازة
الجودة المتوسطة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=128324
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 3 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 24-08-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 24 / 08 / 09
03 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الثالثة
الموضوع : تحريف القرآن 3 

الجودة الممتازة
 الجودة متوسطة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=128541
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 4 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 25-08-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 25 / 08 / 09
04 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الرابعة
الموضوع : تحريف القرآن 4 

الجودة الممتازة
الجودة المتوسطة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=128670
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 5 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 26-08-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 26 / 08 / 09
05 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الخامسة
الموضوع : الامامة 

الجودة الممتازة
الجودة المتوسطة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=128812
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 06 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 27-08-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 27 / 08 / 09
06 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة السادسة
الموضوع : الامامة 

الجودة الممتازة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=128962
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 07 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 28-08-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 28 / 08 / 09
07 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة السابعة
الموضوع : الامامة 

الجودة الممتازة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=129034
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 08 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 29-08-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 29 / 08 / 09
08 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الثامنة
الموضوع : الامامة 
استمرار مسلسل فرار المناظر الشيعي بعد عودته و التزامه باتمام المناظرة
و افحام الشيخ للمتصلين من الشيعة


الجودة الممتازة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=129177
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 09 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 30-08-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 30 / 08 / 09
09 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة التاسعة
الموضوع : الامامة 



الجودة الممتازة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=129251
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 10 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 31-08-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 31 / 08 / 09
10 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة العاشرة
الموضوع : الامامة 



الجودة الممتازة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

بارك الله فيك أخي أنس، لم أنتبه لهذه الإضافات القيمة إلاَّ الآن فجزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## أنس ع ح

وإياك أخي المبارك
**********

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=129324
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 11 «۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 01-09-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 01 / 08 / 09
11 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الحادية عشرة
الموضوع : الامامة 



الجودة الممتازة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=129381
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 12«۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 02-09-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة
بتاريخ : 02 / 09 / 09
12 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الثانية عشرة
الموضوع : الامامة 



الجودة الممتازة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=129486
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة 
بتاريخ : 03 / 09 / 09
13 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الثالثة عشرة
الموضوع : الامامة 



الجودة الممتازة
الجودة المتوسطة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
 رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## مكاوي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم..

روابط الفيديو للحلقة (12) غير نشطة..

----------


## أنس ع ح

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم..
> 
> روابط الفيديو للحلقة (12) غير نشطة..


رابط فيديو جودة متوسطة

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=129592
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 14«۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 04-09-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة 
بتاريخ : 04 / 09 / 09
14 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الرابعة عشرة
الموضوع : الامامة 



الجودة الممتازة
الجودة المتوسطة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
 رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=129664
 *«۩» كلمة سواء 15«۩» مناظرة بين الشيخ العرعور و احد شيعة مصر 05-09-09* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا لرمضان 1430
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
محمود جابر 
كاتب و باحث مدير مكتب النور للدراسة 
بتاريخ : 04 / 09 / 09
14 رمضان 1430


و مع الحلقة الخامسة عشرة
الموضوع : الامامة 



الجودة الممتازة
الجودة المتوسطة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
 رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

الناظرات كاملة
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=131614




الحلقة الأولى
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma22-08-09.avi

*الحلقة الثانية*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma23-08-09.avi

*الحلقة الثالثة*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma24-08-09.avi

*الحلقة الرابعة*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma25-08-09.avi

*الحلقة الخامسة*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma26-08-09.avi

*الحلقة السادسة*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma27-08-09.avi

*الحلقة السابعة*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma28-08-09.avi

*الحلقة الثامنة*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma29-08-09.avi

*الحلقة التاسعة*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma30-08-09.avi

*الحلقة العاشرة*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma31-08-09.avi

*الحلقة الحادية عشر*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma01-09-09.avi

*الحلقة الثانية عشر*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma02-09-09.avi

*الحلقة الثالثة عشر*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma03-09-09.avi

*الحلقة الرابعة عشر*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma04-09-09.avi

*الحلقة الخامسة عشر*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma05-09-09.avi

*الحلقة السادسة عشر*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma06-09-09.avi

*الحلقة السابعة عشر*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma07-09-09.avi

*الحلقة الثامنة عشر*
http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma08-09-09.avi

*الحلقة التاسعة عشر*

http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma09-09-09.avi

*الحلقة العشرون*

http://ia311012.us.archive.org/3/items/muslim2006_1586/kalima10-09-09.avi 

*الحلقة الواحدة والعشرون* 

http://ia311043.us.archive.org/0/items/muslim2006_1587/kalima11-09-09.avi 

*الحلقة الثانية والعشرون* 


*http://ia311021.us.archive.org/1/items/muslim2006_1591/kalima12-09-09.avi* 

*الحلقة الثالثه والعشرون* 


*http://ia311031.us.archive.org/0/items/muslim2006_1590/kalima13-09-09.avi* 

*الحلقة الرابعه والعشرون* 


*http://ia311039.us.archive.org/3/items/muslim2006_1592/kalima14-09-09.avi* 

*الحلقة الخامسه والعشرون* 


*http://ia311041.us.archive.org/2/items/muslim2006_1594/kalima15-09-09.avi* 

*الحلقة السادسه والعشرون* 

*http://ia311013.us.archive.org/2/items/muslim2006_1595/kalima16-09-09.avi* 

*الحلقة السابعه والعشرون* 

*http://ia311042.us.archive.org/1/items/muslim2006_1599/kalima17-09-09.avi* 



***************
دقة أخرى

الحلقة الاولى

*http://ia311040.us.archive.org/0/items/rahma90/kalima22-08-09.WMV*



*الحلقة الثانية

**http://ia311026.us.archive.org/3/ite...ma23-08-09.WMV*



*الحلقة الثالثة

*http://ia311019.us.archive.org/1/items/rahma94/kalima24-08-09.WMV


*الحلقة الرابعة

**http://ia301541.us.archive.org/2/ite...ma25-08-09.WMV*



*الحلقة الخامسة

**http://www.archive.org/download/rahm...ma26-08-09.WMV*



*الحلقة السادسة 

**http://www.archive.org/-/kalima27-08-09.WMV*



*الحلقة السابعة

**http://www.archive.org/download/rahm...a28-08-09.rmvb*



*الحلقة الثامنة

**http://www.archive.org/download/rahm...a29-08-09.rmvb*



*الحلقة التاسعة

**http://www.archive.org/download/rahm...a30-08-09.rmvb*


*الحلقة العاشرة

**http://www.archive.org/download/rahm...a31-08-09.rmvb*


*الحلقة الحادية عشرة

**http://www.archive.org/download/rahm...a01-09-09.rmvb*



*الحلقة الثانية عشرة

**http://www.archive.org/download/rahm...a02-09-09.rmvb*




*الحلقة الثالثة عشرة

**http://www.archive.org/download/rahm...a03-09-09.rmvb*



*الحلقة الرابعة عشرة

**http://www.archive.org/download/rahm...a04-09-09.rmvb*



*الخامسة عشرة

**http://www.archive.org/download/rahm...a05-09-09.rmvb*


*السادسة عشرة

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma06-09-09.WMV*



*السابعة عشرة

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...-09-09_low.WMV*



*الثامنة عشرة

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...-09-09_low.WMV*



*التاسعة عشرة

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...09-098_low.WMV*



*العشرون

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...-09-09_low.WMV*



*الحادية و العشرون

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...ma11-09-09.WMV*



*الثانية و العشرون

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...-09-09_low.WMV*




*الثالثة و العشرون

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...-09-09_low.WMV*




*الرابعة و العشرون

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...-09-09_low.WMV*




*الخامسة و العشرون

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...-09-09_low.WMV*




*السادسة و العشرون

**http://www.archive.org/download/musl...-09-09_low.WMV*


*الحلقة السابعة و العشرون
*
*http://ia311042.us.archive.org/1/items/muslim2006_1599/kalima17-09-09_low.WMV*

----------


## علي الجنابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أنس ع ح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

********************
أحبتي الكرام ... في رمضان كانت 27 حلقة .... وأكمل الشيخ الحلقات الآن نسأل الله أن يوفقه ويسدده ويجري الحق على لسانه إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ...     نتبع بإذن الله بقية الحلقات :
*********
*«۩» كلمة سواء 28 «۩» مناظرة الشيخ العرعور للكوراني 06-10-09*
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=132435
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا 
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
 كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
 فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
  رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
مجموعة من الشيعة

مع حلقات جديدة بعد حلقات شهر رمضان

بتاريخ : 06 / 10 / 09



و مع الحلقة الثامنة و العشرون
الموضوع : الإمامة



الجودة الممتازة
الجودة المتوسطة
رابط صوت Wma
رابط صوت MP3
  رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 




 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
****************************
*«۩» كلمة سواء 29 «۩» مناظرة الشيخ العرعور للكوراني 13-10-09
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=133445
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا 
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
مجموعة من الشيعة

مع حلقات جديدة بعد حلقات شهر رمضان




و مع الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون
بتاريخ  13 / 10 / 09



الجودة الممتازة
الجودة المتوسطة
رابط صوت Wma

تضاف لاحقا بحول الله

رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 







جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

******************************  **

 *«۩» كلمة سواء 30 «۩» مناظرة الشيخ للشيعة 20-10-09
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=134430
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر اخوانكم في فريق عمل المنتدى
ان يقدموا لكم برامج قناة صفا 
راجين من الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم 
و مع برنامج
كلمة سواء
مناظرة بين
فضيلة الشيخ عدنان العرعور
رعاه الله و حفظه من كل سوء
و
مجموعة من الشيعة

مع حلقات جديدة بعد حلقات شهر رمضان




و مع الحلقة الثلاثون
بتاريخ 20 / 10 / 09



الجودة الممتازة
الجودة المتوسطة
رابط صوت Wma

تضاف لاحقا بحول الله

رابط صوت MP3
رابط فيديو Ogg
رابط mp4 بجودة عالية 







جزاكم الله خيرا
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ما شاء الله الشيخ عدنان العرور تميز في مناظراته بالهدوء وسرعة البديهة ووضوح الحجة على المعاند وقوة الذاكرة والاخلاص والرحمة في الدعوة ومن امثلة ذلك عندما  قال له احد المناظرين ان ابا لؤلؤة قتل عمرا انتقاما لفاطمة فرد عليه الشيخ طيب لم لم ينتقم وياخذ بالثائر الحسين فرد عليه الخصم ان عمر الحسين كان سبع سنين !! هنا استدرك عليه الشيخ والجم الخصم وافحم المجادل والقمه حجرا فقال له عمر الحسين 25 سنة يوم مات عمرا وفي قوة الشباب .
وللشيخ اسلوبه الممتع في جذب المدعو حتى ولو كان خصما معاندا ولهذا السبب يتخوف الكثير من دعاة الرافضة من مناظرته ومواجهته على ان الشيخ تعتريه حدة وغضب يقهرها بحلمه وحبه لهداية الخصم مهما كان معاندا وقويا .
وعتبي على الشيخ صلاح عبد الموجود وخاصة في مناظراته للرافضة انه لايكشف لهم الشبه احيانا وتبقى عالقة ويكتفي بقوله لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله اهذا سؤال او يقول وهل يسال هذا من له عقل او يقول ولو سئل مجنون بمثل هذا السؤال لضحك عليه او نحوه تمنيت من الشيخ ان يفصل القول ويزيل الشبه ويرد على الخصم بما يمتلك من علم وادلة مقنعة ومن ذلك انه سئله رافضي عن قوله تعالى (افمن مات او قتل انقلبتم على اعقابكم ) هي شبة قوية تنطلي على العقول الضعيفة وظاهر الاية - لمن لم يقراء القران ولم يتمهن فيه ولم يعرف امور الاسلام - في ان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ارتدوا بعد وفاة الرسول فكان علي الشيخ ان يوضح او ينتقل الى اسلوب اخر في الرد وهو الايات الواضحات التي فيها ثناء على الصحابة او يقول للرافضي هل تؤمن بان القران الذي بين ايدينا لم يدخله زيادة ولا نقصان او نحو ذلك كما يفعل الشيخ عدنان في انه لايجيب على السؤال لعلمه ان الخصم لن يفهم او يستجيب بل ينقله الى امر اخر اهم  ويحشره في زاوية ضيقة اسال الله ان يثيب شيخنا صلاح عبد الموجود والشيخ عدنان على ما يقدمونه من نفع وخير للامة وان يجعل ذلك في ميزان اعمالهم .

----------

